# Owners Circle Order Tracking Updates



## amjustice (Jan 29, 2008)

I just ordered on Monday and have been obsessively checking owners circle since my CA gave me a production number on Tuesday. 

Does anyone know how often OC gets updated?

Mine is still listed as On order, I am hoping it changes to Scheduled for Production soon!


----------



## aba030 (Jun 20, 2007)

Owners Circle is notorious for not getting updated regularly. I'm not sure how often it is updated, but generally speaking, the OC is not accurate.


----------



## Unagi1 (Feb 10, 2008)

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=828 FTW, kid...


----------



## carguy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Call 800-831-1117 

say check prodcution status.

say your production #. 


It updates daily. 

Im obsessed too!! LOL


----------



## amjustice (Jan 29, 2008)

carguy19 said:


> Call 800-831-1117
> 
> say check prodcution status.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this was helpful, I will be calling this number every day now!


----------



## amjustice (Jan 29, 2008)

Called BMWNA, still no production date  hopefully soon!


----------



## Aaric (Jan 3, 2008)

carguy19 said:


> Call 800-831-1117
> 
> say check prodcution status.
> 
> ...


You can also just dial 2 when she starts talking, wait about 5 seconds. then dial in production number (or VIN), wait about a second, and then hit 1 (or 2 for VIN).


----------



## diana (Sep 6, 2007)

Do use the number and forget about the website. Just for grins I checked the OC last night and it said my car was at the processing center or something like that. I have be driving my car for almost two weeks!


----------



## golfjj (Feb 25, 2008)

*on Order to production*

HI 
I ordered mine on 2/15 and it just finished production today 3/13. It started production about a week ago. In other words, it was on order for 3 weeks before production was started. I was expecting production to start before this but not to be. Hopefully you will not have to wait 3 weeks before production even starts. I know about checking its status. It drives you crazy after a while. I know the phone number and my production number by heart by now. The phone number is the much better option. Gives more detailed info and is 2 to 3 days (at least) ahead of the website. 
Mine is a 335 xi by the way. Based on the above dates I hope to have the car by 4/15. Originally I had hoped on 4/1 and according to my CA 6 weeks was the time from order to receipt. Looks like 8+ weeks now. Just more Prozac for me. Good luck to the rest of you !!


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes OC is worthless.

The website is telling me that my car is completed and is being transported to the delivery center at Freimann.

Of course Freimann was closed when the Welt opened in October!


----------



## nella (Mar 11, 2008)

Can you call the number and or use the owners circle site for cars ordered in Canada. I put an order in today and I can see my self wanting to be able to check on the status. How willing are the sales people in giving you the production # and how soon do they get that #.


----------



## carguy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Im pumped, 

I checked in today at 1pm and it said "production completed" 

Done nice and early!!! They have plenty of time to inspect the car and get it over to the ED building for my April 10th delivery now!!!


----------



## golfnut802 (Feb 10, 2008)

carguy19 said:


> Call 800-831-1117
> 
> say check prodcution status.
> 
> ...


Updates daily, until the boat is ready to be shipped. Then I found the updates to be lousy after that. Way behind, talk to your CA once it gets to that point.


----------



## Aaric (Jan 3, 2008)

golfnut802 said:


> Updates daily, until the boat is ready to be shipped. Then I found the updates to be lousy after that. Way behind, talk to your CA once it gets to that point.


+1

oc says my car is at the dealer, and the phone number finally switched back to in transit after showing awaiting transport at the port for a couple weeks.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

1-800-831-1117 is best or contact your CA who gets daily updates if they are not too busy to check for you. The 1-800 BMWNA Customer Relations have that same daily update (and always seem so pleasant) and can give you your vehicle production status code:

037 - Order at BMWNA
087 - Production week assigned
097 - Order sent to BMW AG
111 - Oder accepted at BMW AG
112 - Order scheduled for production (last time to make changes)
150 - Production started
151 - Body shop started
152 - Paint shop started
153 - Assembly started
155 - Production completed
160 - Released for distribution
180 - Waiting for export dispatch
193 - Arrived at port of exit
194 - Selected for shipment
195 - Shipped from port of exit
196 - Shipment arrival - ETA

I re-ordered on March 5 and learned from BMWNA Customer Relations on March 13 that the production status code changed from on order-111 to scheduled for production-112. Jason, the BMWNA rep, said that the estimated completion date (155) was March 17. At the same time I was provided a VIN for the first time as well. The website did update with my car VIN and schedule for production status by later that same day.

Once your car has left Bremerhaven the shipping company can provide some status detail(vessel name, port-of-call ETA, type & number of vehicles on-board) and the ship tracking website could help locate your carrier at-sea but not always. No status will change for awhile during the xing so you have time to memorize your VIN, the owners manual and clear out the garage.

Good luck and keep us posted on your progress.

335xi 6MT, Arctic Metallic/Black ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, CA, PDC, iPod, ET of completion 3/17/08


----------



## jtwoz2 (Mar 19, 2007)

The Owners***8217; Circle is an exclusive on-line ***8220;club***8221; that provides BMW drivers with the information,
tools and special features specifically designed to meet the needs and interests of our customers. It
provides BMW drivers with:​·​Fast and easy access to the on-line management of their BMW Financial Services account​
·​Immediate answers to questions they may have about their current BMW or information about
the newest line-up of BMW vehicles.
Dedicated exclusively to BMW owners, this password protected Internet web site provides a
number of convenient services. BMW Financial Services customers can:​
·​Make automatic scheduled payments from the bank account of their choice with EasyPay.​
·​Make one-time payments from their bank account via Ultimate Pay.​
·​View their monthly statement.​
·​Sign-up for paperless invoicing.​
·​Receive payoff information.​
·​Explore lease end options.​
·​See their entire payment history.​
·​Contact Customer Service via e-mail.​
· Apply for a credit card

Further info on Owners Circle, but as I can see the CA should be on top of it for you.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

FWIW today Ryan, Customer Rep @ 800.831.1117 told me my order was in the paint shop and expected to be completed later today and realistically on the water next week by Monday or Tuesday (while on hold I listened to the theme music of Titanic).

OC indicates my order is scheduled for or in production (no change for 6 days).

335xi 6MT Arctic Metallic, Black Leather, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, PDC, CA, i-Pod, on order.


----------



## SonomaDriver (Mar 14, 2008)

How on earth can you peeps be so patient as to order one? I test drove one, was blown away by the 335i and I drove out with it 90 mins later. My first BMW, I'm not going back.

You all must do yoga or something to be able to do it!


----------



## ivorygorgon (Jul 31, 2007)

Try doing an ED!:rofl: We decided, sometime last summer, to do an ED, after test driving a 335. We decided to schedule the trip for April, 2008. We placed our initial order in January, just did our PO about 3 weeks ago. Our pickup date is April 22. I don't expect to get the car until July! I'm having a blast but the wait is already killing me!!!


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's my idea why people order-you pick a vehicle with the features and options you want and then you ask the happy CA to find it for you. In my case I learned quickly that very few 6MTs are delivered to US. Therefore to find a manual on a lot somewhere with the color combo alone is challenging then put a handful of packages & options it gets harder still. I gave my CA 2 exterior colors to play with and he came up with one car in the country which was close but the interior color was criminal. 

Believe me I didn't want to go through the waiting again since I did this already from Jan 7 to February 22 of this year already. Since I refused to accept the car I waited for initially I drove 10 different lot cars and knew what I wanted but it wasn't on the lot. It had to be built. Finished yesterday, final quality check today. 

335xi 6MT Arctic Metallic, Black Leather, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, PDC, CA, i-Pod, on order.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

GarySL said:


> I think that ship (_MW_) has sailed. And no VIN of mine loaded as well. I think our hoped for ride has been postponed until the _Don Juan_. So much for sold production getting priority although I wonder if released to carrier meant getting it on the train to Bremerhaven. 8 days to gather dust and commiserate...
> 
> 335xi (E90), 6MT, Arctic Metallic/Black, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, PDC, CA, i-Pod.
> 
> ...


Yeah mine is sitting at the port of exit now awaiting the next shipping vessel according to the 1800 number. I spoke to a customer care (Jeremy) this morning and he said that he wasn't sure what vessel it would go out on next, but in his experience the car usually is at the port for about a week before shipping out and then it takes about 4 weeks from leaving the port to arriving at the dealership. Yours will probably arrive a little quicker since your in CA and it doesn't have to travel far from the port, unlike mine that needs to come out to AZ.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, you would think but being behind the Redwood Curtain poses transportation challenges. Last month a 5er in Oregon who rode in the same boat as my car got hers well before me. The truckers hate hauling a single car here. I actually bet you get yours days before I do. My CA sent me my order specs (different than on OC for some reason) and it shows status as 190 - dispatched from, which I can only guess means that Munich sent it to port. 

335xi (E90), 6MT, Arctic Metallic/Black, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, PDC, CA, i-Pod.

Ordered: 3/5/2008
Scheduled for production: 3/10/2008
Entered into production: 3/14/2008
Production completed: 3/17/2008
Awaiting Transport to port of exit: 3/18/2008


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

The amazing race is on! :thumbup:


----------



## dlc335ic (Mar 21, 2008)

*I may have one on the way on the same ship*

My 335i conv. was produced a couple of weeks ago and was showing 'Awaiting Transport" until yesterday when it went to "En Route". The dealer says it is on the CORAL LEADER and should reach the West Coast dock on 4/6/08 (estimated 22 days at sea). Maybe yours made this ship. Thought it might help. 
I don't have any tracking info of where the ship is at this point, but if you google the name you can find some pictures.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

dlc335ic said:


> My 335i conv. was produced a couple of weeks ago and was showing 'Awaiting Transport" until yesterday when it went to "En Route". The dealer says it is on the CORAL LEADER and should reach the West Coast dock on 4/6/08 (estimated 22 days at sea). Maybe yours made this ship. Thought it might help.
> I don't have any tracking info of where the ship is at this point, but if you google the name you can find some pictures.


If your car is supposed to be reaching the dock on 4/6 it is likely that it shipped several days ago and OC was just behind in showing it as "En Route".


----------



## Cactus (Nov 10, 2007)

GarySL said:


> Cacti man,
> 
> Where's your car now?


It should go into production next week. Owners Circle hasn't updated it yet.


----------



## amjustice (Jan 29, 2008)

I was seriously about to call my CA and be like "Whats up here, my car still does not have a production date" but I decided to call BMWNA one more time. Sure enough they let me know that I am scheduled for Week 13 production (next week). So my total time should be more on the 8 week range but I am happy things are finally moving. The guy on the phone said it could start as early as this weekend but may be sometime as late as the end of next week.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Cactus in Washington,

Sounds good Cacti guy. And just wondering if there's a chance your car in production will catch up with those that are still waiting for transport for one more week. 

And to dic335ic,

You are the lucky one. No reason that BMW has to ship via 2W and I don't know Wallen Ship Transport but if you get your car in early April then who cares what boat it came on.

335xi (E90), 6MT, Arctic Metallic/Black, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, PDC (not on OC?), CA, i-Pod.

Ordered: 3/5/2008
Scheduled for production: 3/10/2008
Entered into production: 3/14/2008
Production completed: 3/17/2008
Awaiting Transport to port of exit: 3/18/2008, still


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

So I was looking at the 2w site again today and did notice that for sure the next ship leaving Bremerhaven and headed to Port Hueneme, CA is the Don Juan on 3/28. It is then scheduled to arrive in Port Hueneme, CA on April 21st. Wow, this wait is going to be excruciating!!! 5 more days before it even leaves and then almost another month wait for it to even get into port and I'm sure another week or so before it finally arrives at the dealership.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

So you can enjoy Opening Day and the start of the Cubs historic '08 season.

Unless like the other guy BMW finds another shipping carrier we have to hope our cars catch this weeks boat ride. I just wander aimlessly at the local BMW lot and stare at the new M3s, 1 Series and what my car will look like. Quite pathetic.

335xi (E90), 6MT, Arctic Metallic/Black, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, PDC, CA, i-Pod.

Ordered: 3/5/2008
Scheduled for production: 3/10/2008
Entered into production: 3/14/2008
Production completed: 3/17/2008
Awaiting Transport to port of exit: 3/18/2008


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah, I pass by my local dealership every day on my way to work. It is torture having to pass by there everyday waiting for the day when I can actually pull in there to pick up my new ride! It will be here soon enough though and then we get to enjoy the thrill that our new cars will provide us.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Chicago fan '08,

Has your Owners Circle status changed? Mine has gone 195:

_Order Tracking - In transit to processing center 
Your vehicle is currently In transit to processing center. Click here for more information or contact your BMW center for complete details._

Maybe we don't have to wait for the _Don Juan_ and 2wglobal to ship. Next call is to my CA and see if we're on the water.

On Order: 2008 335xi (E90) Arctic Metallic/Black, 6MT, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, CA, PDC, i-Pod

Ordered: 3/5/08
Scheduled for production: 3/12/08
Entered into Production: 3/14/08
Production completed: 3/17/08
Awaiting transport to port of exit: 3/18/08
At port of exit awaiting shipping vessel: 3/19/08
In transit to processing center: 3/23/08


----------



## BIGGY (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't see where it shows the status online but called up my dealer and he told me that it got on the boat 3/10, expected to port 3/30, so I should have it first week or so of April I'd guess. Ordered on 2/21.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

BIGGY said:


> I don't see where it shows the status online but called up my dealer and he told me that it got on the boat 3/10, expected to port 3/30, so I should have it first week or so of April I'd guess. Ordered on 2/21.


Lucky you! Let us know when you get it and be sure to post pictures!!! :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

GarySL said:


> Chicago fan '08,
> 
> Has your Owners Circle status changed? Mine has gone 195:
> 
> ...


I checked online this afternoon and mine was updated to the same status, but according to the 800 number I am still at the port awaiting a shipping vessel. I put in a call to my CA today but he was gone. I left a voicemail for him to call me with the status as soon as he gets in. Any more updates on your end??


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Chi Fan '08, 

Maybe lucky you too. 

If we're on the same schedule it does seem that oc.bmwusa has it correct. My status inquery shows my wheels leaving Bremerhaven on 3/21 with ETA Port Hueneme on 4/8 (what on hydroplanes?). 

I did reach my CA but his Locate option choice froze his computer so I did not learn the M/V name. When I do, I'll share. 

Good luck.

On Order: 2008 335xi (E90) Arctic Metallic/Black, 6MT, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, CA, PDC, i-Pod

Ordered: 3/5/08
Scheduled for production: 3/12/08
Entered into Production: 3/14/08
Production completed: 3/17/08
Awaiting transport to port of exit: 3/18/08
At port of exit awaiting shipping vessel: 3/19/08
In transit to processing center: 3/21/08


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Update for Chi Fan '08,

The vehicle inquiry report for my VIN (courtesy of my CA) indicates my rig is aboard the _Graceful Leader_, voyage #006 (I can't discern shipping company), departed Bremerhaven 3/21, ETA Port Hueneme 4/8.

This comes as very good news to me and I hope your wheels are on board as well.

Good luck.

On Order: 2008 335xi (E90) Arctic Metallic/Black, 6MT, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, CA, PDC, i-Pod

Ordered: 3/5/08
Scheduled for production: 3/12/08
Entered into Production: 3/14/08
Production completed: 3/17/08
Awaiting transport to port of exit: 3/18/08
At port of exit awaiting shipping vessel: 3/19/08
In transit to processing center: 3/21/08
ETA Port Hueneme: 4/8/08


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Well I sure hope that I am on the same boat as you! I will be awaiting my CA's call tomorrow. This would be fantastic news!


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

ivorygorgon said:


> Try doing an ED!:rofl: We decided, sometime last summer, to do an ED, after test driving a 335. We decided to schedule the trip for April, 2008. We placed our initial order in January, just did our PO about 3 weeks ago. Our pickup date is April 22. I don't expect to get the car until July! I'm having a blast but the wait is already killing me!!!


Sounds just like me! I actually pick up on April 21, talk about the wait, killing people. I have been planning and waiting for all of 2 years; since the car was officially announced. The last 30 days is a real killer.

I waited this long since its always a good idea to hold out on 1st year vehicles, giving them time to work out kinks i.e. oil cooler and also AWD version as well as some nice weather in Europe.

Just to contribute to the original topic: OC is stating "On order" while when I called it stated "Scheduled for Production". Go figure!

The painful wait continues...


----------



## navegs (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm new to the forum, it's my first BMW, and had to jump in on this thread as I seem to be experiencing the same delivery anxiety as the rest of the group:

Here's the order history for my 2008 335i (E92) Black Metallic/Black w/ Brushed Aluminum, 6MT, ZSP + 19’s (2R4), CA, HFS, i-Pod

Ordered: 3/11/08
Scheduled for production: 3/14/08
Entered into Production: 3/17/08
Production completed: 3/20/08
Awaiting transport to port of exit: 3/21/08

I live in Greenville, SC, only 15 minutes from the BMW NA plant. I have a Performance Center Delivery date of May 6th. Even though the date is fixed, I still find myself hoping that it gets here sooner.

It looks like most on this thread are taking delivery on the west coast. Where would I find information on ships coming into Charleston or east coast ports?

Keep the updates coming; it's great to read similar stories.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

^ Griggle were you on the _Elektra_? I thought I saw somewhere the inventory got switched to a new ride, maybe the _Mignon_? Those on e90post seem to be getting mixed signals when they enter their VIN on http://schedule.2wglobal.com/AppTracking/searchCargo.do?trackType=Auto

Wonder if this is the discussion from m3 post: http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130806

And if you are lucky the car is only a few days later from arriving in NY.

Good luck.

Ordered 335xi (E90): 6MT, Arctic Metallic/Black, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, CA, PDC, i-Pod adapter


----------



## Franjelica (Feb 21, 2008)

My dealer is practicing the out of site out of mind approach to customer support so I have as yet no BL number.

Can't find my ship, after going through the trouble of registering on vesseltracker.com.

All ya'all are doing way better then me. 
May the winds be with you.


----------



## thestoogeo (Oct 24, 2007)

I spoke with my sales guy today. He said there will be 8 other vehicles on the truck with mine headed for the dealership. Hopefully this will get me an early ticket off the docks.

Any news on Graceful Leader hitting the docks today?

Jon


----------



## Griggle (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, Gary. I am/was! Thank *you* for the update!! My CA still hasn't called me back!


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

thestoogeo said:


> I spoke with my sales guy today. He said there will be 8 other vehicles on the truck with mine headed for the dealership. Hopefully this will get me an early ticket off the docks.
> 
> Any news on Graceful Leader hitting the docks today?
> 
> Jon


Maria at NYK Lines dispatch said last week that the ETA for the _GL_ San Diego was tomorrow at 11:00 pm. Then Long Beach on the 10th and finally Friday ETA at Port Hueneme.

_My dealer is practicing the out of site out of mind approach to customer support so I have as yet no BL number.

Can't find my ship, after going through the trouble of registering on vesseltracker.com.

All ya'all are doing way better then me. 
May the winds be with you._

Hey Fran I see that the Camellia Ace was in the Chesapeake on January 18 but that doesn't help much!

CAMELLIA ACE 2008-Jan-18 2044 N 38°36', W 076°26' 3FSD4 (on sailwx.info)

Just count back from your arrival date at Port Hueneme 7-8 days and that will ballpark the Panama Canal arrival.

Good luck,

Ordered 335xi (E90), 6MT, Arctic/Black, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, CA, PDC, i-Pod Adapter


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

*Bummer*



Griggle said:


> Yes, Gary. I am/was! Thank *you* for the update!! My CA still hasn't called me back!


At least the Atlantic xing is shorter than bringing them to the West Coast...

You'll see the car soon, hopefully,

Ordered 335xi (E90), 6MT, Arctic/Black, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, CA, PDC, i-Pod Adapter


----------



## Franjelica (Feb 21, 2008)

GarySL said:


> CAMELLIA ACE 2008-Jan-18 2044 N 38°36', W 076°26' 3FSD4 (on sailwx.info)
> 
> Just count back from your arrival date at Port Hueneme 7-8 days and that will ballpark the Panama Canal arrival.
> 
> ...


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Latest _Graceful Leader_ schedule from:

http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/

COMMERCIAL VESSEL SCHEDULE
Arrivals, Departures, Status, & History

04/07/2008
Vessel Name Arrived/ ETA Sailed/ETD Itinerary Berth 
_Graceful Leader_ 04/08 23:00 04/09 17:00 Germany 24-05 
_Camellia Ace_ 04/25 unkn 04/25 unkn Panama Canal

shows the _GL_ leaving San Diego today at 5:00pm for Long Beach (?) w/ ETA Port Hueneme sometime on Friday...

Fran's BMW carrier _Camellia Ace_ follows later in the month.

Ordered 335xi (E90), 6MT, Arctic/Black, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, CA, PDC, i-Pod Adapter


----------



## thestoogeo (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I'm taking a wild guess and saying that I could be driving the new 550 next Friday.


----------



## Franjelica (Feb 21, 2008)

Well geez.
My dealer said it would be in 4/24 and Port Hueneme still thinks Camellia Ace will be there 4/24 so someone has some fuzzy math going.

Funny how some of these ships have perfect tracking and some of them are incognito.

Interesting business that I never really gave much thought to before now.
Good luck guys looks like I'm going to be bringing up the rear.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Franjelica said:


> Well geez.
> My dealer said it would be in 4/24 and Port Hueneme still thinks Camellia Ace will be there 4/24 so someone has some fuzzy math going.
> 
> Funny how some of these ships have perfect tracking and some of them are incognito.
> ...


Weird how http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/ has 4/25 *unkn* Arrival ETA. Some guesswork at hand?

A guy on E90post wrote me that his CA was adamant that the _Graceful Leader_ was arriving this Tuesday. And he was right but arriving in San Diego to drop off Porsches (or VWs, or Audis) first and Mercedes (or...) in Long Beach today before arriving in Port Hueneme scheduled for tomorrow.

My previous boat arrival was earlier than sdmis said by 2 days so I wonder if that is an estimate given by the carrier when the ship departs. Things change at sea but they don't bother to update the arrival. Just making the required port notification that the boat is heading for a West Coast delivery.

Good luck. My guess, the _Camellia Ace_ will be in Panama in a week.

Ordered-335xi (E90), 6MT, Arctic Metallic/Black, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, CA, PDC, i-Pod


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

*Graceful Leader Arrives at Port Hueneme*

Today @ 12:30AM the _Graceful Leader _ arrived at Port Hueneme.

It is expected that the stevedores are working it by now and the VPC will be recieving the deliveries shortly.

Good luck to all (esp TGray5)

Ordered 335xi (E90), 6MT, Arctic Metallic/Black, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, CA, PDC, i-Pod


----------



## thestoogeo (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the update. It won't be long, will they wait til Monday to process them through the prep center?


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Jon,

The VPC works today so I don't see why they have to wait until Monday to process the _GL_ delivery. Guess it depends on when the last boat delivery was and what the backlog is.

My last car arrived on the weekend and the VPC processed it the Monday they got to work and released it to the truck carrier the same day. Anything can happen.

Call BMWNA in Port Hueneme maybe they can tell you, 805.271.2400. I think I'm going to wait for my CA to call me.

Ordered 335xi (E90), 6MT, Arctic Metallic/Black, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, CA, PDC, i-Pod


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Knowing that the car has now arrived and will be stepping onto US soil for the first time is killing me....I can't wait for it to get here!!! Gary, the race starts right now to see who gets their car first!! :thumbup:


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

^ Yes, it's been a fair & square up to now. So let's race!

No, actually, maybe not. I think I will sit this out. You win. What was the bet anyway?

Ordered 335xi (E90), 6MT, Arctic Metallic/Black, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, CA, PDC, i-Pod


----------



## thestoogeo (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm up for a race...


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

^ The guy with the V8.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

GarySL said:


> ^ Yes, it's been a fair & square up to now. So let's race!
> 
> No, actually, maybe not. I think I will sit this out. You win. What was the bet anyway?
> 
> Ordered 335xi (E90), 6MT, Arctic Metallic/Black, ZPP, ZSP, ZCW, CA, PDC, i-Pod


C'mon GarySL you need to have more faith that the trucking company will get your car to you faster than the last time!!!

As far as the bet goes, I think whoever loses needs to hop in their new 335 and drive to the winners house and wash their new 335i....haha a road trip in a new car and then get to wash a brand new 335, I'm not sure if there really is a loser in this!!  Seriously though, no bet was really made, just a little competition between a fellow 'fester.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

thestoogeo said:


> I'm up for a race...


Let's go!! :drive:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

thestoogeo said:


> So I picked up the new ride today. It's sweeet. The short shift kit is perfect. I'll post pictures later this week when I have a chance to clean all the bugs off.
> 
> :banana:


Congrats on the new ride! Don't forget those pictures, I will be anxiously awaiting to see them! If you post them in the 5 series section, please send me a pm letting me know you posted them if you don't mind as I don't check that forum on a frequent basis.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> So what's the word gentleman?? Any news on getting those new Bimmers yet?


Thanks for asking. Sounds like a second place tie, although Jon may have driven off the lot before I did. Thankfully I was able to shine on work for the afternoon and comfortably receive the car. Talked to the SA for an hour and the 2 mechanics going over the car. Beside a small waxy blemish that was buffed out on the stern, the car was immaculate throughout. The color has got to be the weirdest combination of blue, gray, silver, green and gold. All depending on the lighting and the viewing angle. Like the ocean. 

It rode as well as it looked. 70 miles later I got home from experiencing the local circuit. My wife was along as shotgun the entire way to ensure I had the phone and i-Pod functions down. One relay included kids and a random boy-friend to wrestle the music tracks they wanted to hear. All in all chaos in the best sense in a group session learning the ropes. :rofl:

And today it's a deluge outside and the car handles like a cat. What a thrill to enjoy and share with family and friends along for the ride. This puts the bad taste of the January order behind me. And equally a thrill to share the virtual experience with my fellow ship mates. :thumbup:

Someone would likely had taken some pictures which I will share when I can. :angel:

335xi (E90), 6MT, Arctic/Black, ZPP, ZSP (2AB, 18"), ZCW, CA, PDC, i-Pod

Ordered March 7, 2008, arrived on _Graceful Leader_ April 11, 2008, delivered April 21, 2008


----------



## Aldwyn (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats, gents!

And you guys are making me even more anxious for my order, which is awaiting a ship as we speak. Arrrgh!


----------



## Aldwyn (Apr 14, 2008)

BTW, anyone know what port the cars come into for Maryland? Is it always Baltimore, or will they come into other ports?

Thanks,
Aldwyn


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Aldwyn said:


> BTW, anyone know what port the cars come into for Maryland? Is it always Baltimore, or will they come into other ports?
> 
> Thanks,
> Aldwyn


My guess NY to access the Jersey VPC. Or Charleston. When you get on a boat the port of exit will be clear on the daily vehicle inquiry that your CA can run or maybe you can get it from 2wglobal if that is the carrier from Germany.

Good luck,

335xi (E90), 6MT, Arctic/Black, ZPP, ZSP (18"), ZCW, CA, PDC, i-Pod

Ordered March 7, 2008, arrived on _Graceful Leader_ April 11, 2008, delivered April 21, 2008


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

GarySL said:


> Thanks for asking. Sounds like a second place tie, although Jon may have driven off the lot before I did. Thankfully I was able to shine on work for the afternoon and comfortably receive the car. Talked to the SA for an hour and the 2 mechanics going over the car. Beside a small waxy blemish that was buffed out on the stern, the car was immaculate throughout. The color has got to be the weirdest combination of blue, gray, silver, green and gold. All depending on the lighting and the viewing angle. Like the ocean.
> 
> It rode as well as it looked. 70 miles later I got home from experiencing the local circuit. My wife was along as shotgun the entire way to ensure I had the phone and i-Pod functions down. One relay included kids and a random boy-friend to wrestle the music tracks they wanted to hear. All in all chaos in the best sense in a group session learning the ropes. :rofl:
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new car! Glad to see this one has worked out much better for you and that it is a pleasure to drive. Now get that camera out and post some pictures ASAP!!  I'm very anxious to see the color combo that you chose.


----------



## Aldwyn (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone else's order hop onto the Fidelio on the 23rd?

Wish it were direct to save me a few days... but man! A stop in Sweden, Belgium, the UK and then Canada before coming to NY! Arrrgh!


----------

